# Cheapest Zymol stockist?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

They seem to be few and far between.

I'm after a pot of Creame Wax, cheapest seems to be circa £51.50 - anyone know anywhere cheaper?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

im sure £51 is about right.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i would very to know, who stocks zymol...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

£47 from the States (inc VAT & delivery)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

where can you get that from....


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> where can you get that from....


 I don't think DW rules permit a link, but if you search on eBay.com


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

if you have around a month to wait for delivery ebay is your place its pot luck really i have ordered zymol from the states and had it received in two weeks other times 1 month,plus theres duty to be paid,sometimes i get away without paying custom charges, other times you have to pay the RM before they even deliver your zymol wax.so in the long run you could end up paying more.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

IIRC zymol has contracts with resellers that don't permit discounting... but if you speak to vertar, they offered club discount on a forum recently and stated they would do dsicount on them. IIRC it was 15% too...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> IIRC zymol has contracts with resellers that don't permit discounting... but if you speak to vertar, they offered club discount on a forum recently and stated they would do dsicount on them. IIRC it was 15% too...


Muchas Gracias, I'll do that. :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> if you have around a month to wait for delivery ebay is your place its pot luck really i have ordered zymol from the states and had it received in two weeks other times 1 month,*plus theres duty to be paid*,sometimes i get away without paying custom charges, other times you have to pay the RM before they even deliver your zymol wax.so in the long run you could end up paying more.


 Car wax is duty free, only VAT to pay.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Would you trust this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zymol-Porsche-Glasur-Glaze-Wax-Zymol-Handcrafted-Wax-/230513286194?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4660978714486743140


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Aucky said:


> Would you trust this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zymol-Porsche-Glasur-Glaze-Wax-Zymol-Handcrafted-Wax-/230513286194?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4660978714486743140


Looks like he only ships to US and Canada and even if he did ship to UK the cost of shipping plus the possibility of being stung for VAT might not make the small saving you may make worth it?

Why not try and pick up a pot from the personal sales? Thats what I did and made a good saving over new


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I attempted this last night but I think I may have missed out. I didn't realise the forum operated a no PM policy.. different to my usual forum :/


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

You've got to do all dealings on the thread when using the personal sales 

There's been a few up for sale recently so just keep looking they keep popping up quite regularly


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've just ordered some zymol from the states. Some titanium. I'll let you know how I get on  I have e-mailed the seller before-hand and he assures me it is genuine and will come in it's bag with cert.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

For info:
We are Zymols largest reseller in Europe and one of about 6 in the UK.
We are all bound to offer the same price.
Buying in from overseas carries risks as outlined and the possibility of nil cost savings, but thats up to you.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> IIRC zymol has contracts with resellers that don't permit discounting... but if you speak to vertar, they offered club discount on a forum recently and stated they would do dsicount on them. IIRC it was 15% too...


Is this right???? why cant they discount?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Is this right???? why cant they discount?


Maggi133 has already answered why they can't discount - Zymol won't allow it. 

Discounting devalues the brand! 

Alan W


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Maggi133 has already answered why they can't discount - Zymol won't allow it.
> 
> Discounting devalues the brand!
> 
> Alan W


Who said they cant discount? Zymol? I am stupid or just tired?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bradley said:


> Who said they cant discount? Zymol? I am stupid or just tired?





Alan W said:


> Maggi133 has already answered why they can't discount - *Zymol won't allow it.*
> 
> Alan W


I think you must be tired! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## PimanUK (Nov 19, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Maggi133 has already answered why they can't discount - Zymol won't allow it.
> 
> Discounting devalues the brand!
> 
> Alan W


That would be illegal!


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

What is illegal, not allowing your product to be sold at discount prices? I can totally see why they wouldn't want their product to be devalued by being..........devalued I suppose!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> For info:
> We are Zymols largest reseller in Europe and one of about 6 in the UK.
> *We are all bound to offer the same price*.


^^^ 

Alan W


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

If you supply goods for resale, for example to a wholesaler, distributor or shop, it will also generally be illegal for you to agree a minimum price at which those goods may be resold and are prohibited under Chapter I of the Competition Act 1998


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Ordering from the states is cheaper, esp in bulk!:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Crikey! Nice haul! Well I'm now hoping I dont get stung for import on my titanium! I'll let you all know


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like Santa brought your presents early


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm after a new car shampoo 
Do zymol do a good one?
Or I'm a better looking at autoglym/meguiars?..


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

alfatronics said:


> I'm after a new car shampoo
> Do zymol do a good one?
> Or I'm a better looking at autoglym/meguiars?..


Dodo Juice Born to be Mild is the best shampoo I've used at any price.


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

alfatronics said:


> I'm after a new car shampoo
> Do zymol do a good one?
> Or I'm a better looking at autoglym/meguiars?..


Yes they do - it's available from Halfords for £6.99 and it's on BOGOF;

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_190120_langId_-1_categoryId_165682


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Zymol do discounts themselves all the time!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Zymol do discounts themselves all the time!


I believe they once put the price of Ital up to £360 (in line with a Ferrari model number maybe?) then put it back down to £123 again:lol:

But as a whole unless you buy from the States you will not find it cheaper, UK suppliers seem to be price fixed. If you want to buy cheaper contact the OFT :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Bradley said:


> If you supply goods for resale, for example to a wholesaler, distributor or shop, it will also generally be illegal for you to agree a minimum price at which those goods may be resold and are prohibited under Chapter I of the Competition Act 1998


Rings a bell. It was a few years ago but didn`t a famous jeans label lose a case against Asda? The grocery chain was selling their brand at a lower than normal price; oh the shame of having your product devalued


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Naughty naughty..new thread Chuck 'B' Vs OFT


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I will give it a try! Tub of concours Is only £128 delivered :thumb:


----------

